

Choose your next programming laptop - siddharth_bhal
http://www.lappylist.com/laptops/best-programming-laptops/

======
xyclos
I recently bought a new gaming laptop after shopping around for quite some
time. I was glad to see that for my budget mine is listed as the best. I guess
we're on the same page. I'll be sure to take a look at this the next time I'm
in the market for a new laptop.

